# Does anyone know of a guy named earl adamonson?



## Magnolia_dream (Jul 3, 2006)

My shetland came from him, on his registration papers(which were never sent in) it says that he lives in nelson nebraska, i would really like to see pictures of my ponies sire and dam, which are peter pans bo jack v.b and khaddars misty mist so if anyone knows of him or my ponies parents please pm me or just post! I have googled there names and found nothing i also went to a pedigree search and couldn't find them. I just want some pictures!!! I did register my pony on the pedigree search though. If he would have been registered his name would hae been the duke of earl. if tat rings a bell to anyone please tell me! He is in my avatar


----------



## 1horse2many (Jul 5, 2006)

Magnolia_dream said:


> My shetland came from him, on his registration papers(which were never sent in) it says that he lives in nelson nebraska, i would really like to see pictures of my ponies sire and dam, which are peter pans bo jack v.b and khaddars misty mist so if anyone knows of him or my ponies parents please pm me or just post! I have googled there names and found nothing i also went to a pedigree search and couldn't find them. I just want some pictures!!! I did register my pony on the pedigree search though. If he would have been registered his name would hae been the duke of earl. if tat rings a bell to anyone please tell me! He is in my avatar


The owner of your shetlands sire and dam is Earl Adamson.

The sire of Kaddar's Misty Mist was Hillwicks Kaddar and the dam was Rhoden's Bambi.

Thje sire of Peter Pan's Bo Jack VB was Custom Maid's Peter Pan and the dam was Hillswicke's Candy.

Two websites you may want to browse are: http://www.miniatureshetlands.us/ancestory.html and

http://www.miniatureshetlands.us/pearlped.html

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Magnolia_dream (Jul 5, 2006)

wow how did u find that out? i have been looking liike crazy!


----------

